# Bitch implants?



## GingerSnapzBack (Jun 26, 2011)

Hello everyone!!

Pardon the title! 

I would love to get my Bellá spayed but I honestly can't it kills me the thought, the size of her and the after pain! It actually gives me anxiety, haha.

So I've read quiet abit on implants Suprelorin (the only one I've seen upto now) and I'm wondering what everyones views and opinions are? She wouldn't be around any male dogs in general just for health and to stop her 'womans curse' as my friend calls it, haha!!

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I'd go ahead and spay her. They spay puppies at 2 pounds at the shelters. Find a vet that has done some small animal spays. (I've heard of vets that have spayed pet rats, and guinea pigs.) The 'pain' they feel can be much less with pain medication the vet will give you for the lst few days. Most dogs are back to 'normal' within a day or two. 

As for the implants, they are hormones that keep a bitch from coming into heat. Racing greyhounds are given these to enable them to keep racing. I had 2 ex racers, one 3 years, and one almost 2, and neither on of them had ever been in heat.


----------



## KellyC (Dec 6, 2015)

I know what you mean, I was really worried about my Lola but I weighed the pros and cons and long term spaying is the better option I thought for cancer and no puppies and the risks for small chihuahuas breeding.I know breeders like breeding bitches to be on the larger size. 
Lola went in the vets for her operation in the morning and I picked her up at 4. She was obviously out of it bless her and made uncomfortable sounds now and then and her scar was quite scary to look at. The vet didn't offer painkillers because it masks the pain but she didn't have the cone of shame as she wasn't interested in licking the wound. She slept the night away after a very small meal and wee although I didn't sleep! 
The next morning it was as if nothing had happened and she was her usual self. I had to dig out her crate again to stop her running around and jumping on the sofa and I think being kept in "seclusion" upset her more as she wasn't allowed to run about or play with her little dog friend for a couple of weeks. When she went for her check up the vet told me Lola's little bits were smaller than cats and kittens she had done. I don't mean to preach but we are responsible for their health and wellbeing and sometimes have to make the hard decisions for their own good


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I would let her have her natural cycles. I have two intact bitches, and do not intend to spay either. (My third girl was spayed for medical reasons)


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

My recent experience has really changed my perspective. Just 3 weeks ago Peanut 7 mo. came into season. I knew it could be this soon, but really didn't expect it so soon. Well, something has happened as a result of the heat that has been terrible for all of us. The vet and chiropractor think one of the other chis injured her. She is doing a bit better and can walk now, but she doesn't play and is in pain.


----------



## GingerSnapzBack (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone!

Has anyone had any experiences with Suprelorin and bitches for curiosities sake?


----------



## haggis (Feb 18, 2016)

I was so worried about my Misty getting spayed but received so much encouragement from this list. And they were right! Misty was a bit uncomfortable when I brought her home but she ate and drank a little and went happily to bed. In the morning, as others have said, she was acting as if nothing had happened. She was driving me crazy as I was so worried about all her jumping and running around. Just could not stop her. Luckily she healed well and hardly any swelling left on her post surgery visit! I was worried about her pulling at her sutures but no problem. She didn't bother them at all.


----------

